# I made an ice cream cake



## virgo152 (Feb 18, 2008)

I made my first ice cream cake for my BF.   Its in the freezer decorated on a plate.  Do I need to cover it.  Everything that I use sticks to it.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 18, 2008)

If you are serving it tonight you don't have to cover it. If you plan to hold it for more than a day, then it will likely pick up that funny freezer-smell if you leave it uncovered.

Solution? Wait a couple of hours for it to completely freeze hard on the outside. Then put some wrap over it and it shouldn't stick. Just be sure to take the wrap off before it starts to thaw!


----------



## virgo152 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a picture.  Sorry about that.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2008)

boo hoo - no picture is showing up


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks great. One thing we did was save several of the containers cakes we bought came in. They are the ones with black plastic on the bottom and a snap in place clear plastic top. You just have to be careful as they crack easily.
Another thing we did was use Popsicle sticks placed around the ice cream cake, then placed the wrap over that so it kept it off the cake.


----------



## virgo152 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## babetoo (Feb 18, 2008)

*cake*

i made mud pie once which is similar in idea as cake. no trouble wrapping was to eat that evening. it froze so hard i simply could not cut it. then i put in micro for only a second or two(lol) and then  it melted . was for a birthday party so just a tad embrassing.

babe


----------



## effektz (Feb 21, 2008)

It looks pretty tasty from the picture. I hope he enjoyed it!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 21, 2008)

I love Ice Cream cakes, but have never made one.  Virgo, you need to come back and post the recipe!


----------



## virgo152 (Feb 22, 2008)

I made it from the link below and its really easy.

Ice Cream Cake Recipe - How to Make an Ice Cream Cake Video - About.com


----------

